# how to sync audio and video on mpeg-4 files?



## newguys (Jan 9, 2005)

hi

i've converted some files 10 mpeg-4 format to put and watch them on my ipod, but when i converted them the audio went out of sync. does anyone know any program, or how to change file so that the audio and video are in sync plz?


----------



## newguys (Jan 9, 2005)

ps: the problem im having is that the audio/video starts off in sync, but at the file plays the audio and video become out of sync, so i wud hav to b able to change the offset in the middle somehow.


----------



## newguys (Jan 9, 2005)

just bumping cus its been over 72 hours.


----------

